# Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?



## blackslider91 (5. Februar 2015)

*Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Hallo,

Mein Pc macht mir echt sorgen.
Seit ca 3 wochen habe ich das Mainboard MSI Z97 Guard Pro und es fängt zu zicken an.
Ich habe das Problem dass sich der Pc von alleine einschaltet. Zwar nicht jeden Tag aber alle 3-5 Tage immer zur gleichen Zeit.
Habe bereits Wake-On-Lan im Bios deaktiviert.
Im Aufgaben planer hab ich 2 Aufgaben die heißen, googleupdate...
Da steht Täglich um 17:45. Dies hab ich bearbeitet und so eingestellt dass es das update beim Systemstart mavhen soll.
Gester lief der pc um ca 22:30.

Was kann das sein das den pc selbständig einschaltet.

Technischen Daten vom Pc.

Maindoard MSI Z97 Guard Pro
Prozessor Intel Core I5-4440
GPU Gigabyte GTX760 2GB
SSD Samsung 840 Evo
Netzteil BeQuiet
NZXT Gehäuse

Bitte helft mir.


----------



## Apokh (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Evtl. Einstellungen unter Systemsteuerung->System und Sicherheit->Windows Update->Einstellungen ändern->"Update werden während des Wartungsfensters automatisch installiert". Dort häkchen bei "Die Aktivierung des Computers durch die geplante Wartung zum geplanten Zeitpunkt zulassen" entfernen.
Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.


----------



## fxler (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Ansonsten mal sowas Geisteraustreiber beauftragen


----------



## Wauwi (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Und im Gerätemanager sämtliche angeschlossene Teile nach "Energieverwaltung" untersuchen.  Besonders Eingabegeräte, Mäuse usw. - Das hatte bei mir mal geholfen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Was hast du im Bios eingestellt bei APM ?

Evtl ist er darauf konfiguriert das bei Stromzufuhr er automatisch angeht, oder es ist eine Uhrzeit im Bios eingetragen. 
In Windows brauchst du gar nicht suchen, da es dann nur im Energiesparmodus möglich wäre das ein Prozess ihn aufweckt. 
Ich nehme mal an du fährst ihn schon richtig herunter? 


Evtl auch das Gehäuse Schuld? Nicht das der Einschalter nicht richtig funktioniert und es zu Kurzschlüsse kommt die den PC starten.


----------



## blackslider91 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Wenn es das Gehäuse wär dann wär es nicht immer zur gleichen zeit.
Im bios habe ich noch nichts eingestellt außer die Option WakeOnLan deaktiviert.
Nach was soll ich beim Gerätemanager suchen? Bzw was soll ich bei den Energieoptionen von Maus und Tastatur einstellen?
Mit dem alten Board hatte ich das Problem nicht.


----------



## Apokh (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Du kannst auch noch unter Deinem aktuellen Energie Profil ... Systemsteuerung->System und Sicherheit->Energieoptionen->rechts neben deinem Profil auf "Energieplanspareinstellungen ändern"->"Erweiterte Energieeinstellungen ändern"->Energie sparen->"Zeitgeber zur Aktivierung zulassen" auf deaktivieren ändern.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*



blackslider91 schrieb:


> Wenn es das Gehäuse wär dann wär es nicht immer zur gleichen zeit.
> Im bios habe ich noch nichts eingestellt außer die Option WakeOnLan deaktiviert.
> Nach was soll ich beim Gerätemanager suchen? Bzw was soll ich bei den Energieoptionen von Maus und Tastatur einstellen?
> Mit dem alten Board hatte ich das Problem nicht.



Fährst du den PC runter oder geht er in den Energiesparmodus/Ruhemodus? 

Wenn du ihn runterfährst brauchst du wie gesagt in Windows nicht suchen!


----------



## Wauwi (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Unter Energieverwaltung gibt es die Rubriken " Gerät kann den Computer aus dem Ruhezustand aktivieren". Ich hatte da mal Konflikte mit verschiedenen Eingabegeräten, so daß der Pc alle 5min runterfuhr, dann  nach 5min wieder hochfuhr usw


----------



## blackslider91 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Ich fahre den Pc komplett runter. Win8. Windows Symbol rechtsklick - herunterfahren.
Was kann es im bios sein, wenn WakeOnLan deaktiviert ist? Oder gilt dies auch nur für den Ruhezustand?


----------



## S754 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*



blackslider91 schrieb:


> Was kann es im bios sein, wenn WakeOnLan deaktiviert ist?



Hat doch jemand schon geschrieben. Vielleicht ist eingestellt, dass der Rechner nach einem Stromausfall automatisch wieder hochfährt. Meist heißt die Option "Restore on AC Power loss" oder sowas in der Art.

Melde dich bitte wieder, wenn du das überprüft hast. Wie jemand schon erwähnt hat, kann es nicht an Windows liegen, wenn du es ordnungsgemäß herunterfährst.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*



blackslider91 schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Pc komplett runter. Win8. Windows Symbol rechtsklick - herunterfahren.
> Was kann es im bios sein, wenn WakeOnLan deaktiviert ist? Oder gilt dies auch nur für den Ruhezustand?



Im Bios gibt es doch wesentlich mehr Einstellungen als nur Wakeonlan. 

Poweronby XYZ (Keyboard, Time, PCI-Karte etc).
Außerdem gibts die Option was passiert wenn Strom anliegt (Rechner fährt immer hoch, oder "last state") etc. 

Mal komplett kontrollieren.


----------



## blackslider91 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Alle funktionen wurden deaktiviert.
Schau wegen last state nochmal nach und geb dann bescheid.


----------



## blackslider91 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, wie der pc ned Stromstoß bekommen kann dass er sich einschaltet!? Deswegen ja last state. Der pc ist direkt an der steckdose angeschlossen.


----------



## freezy94 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Denk bitte daran das es einen Bearbeitungsbutton gibt. 

Wenn sämtliche Einstellungen zu möglichen Bootzeiten deaktiviert wurden wird es merkwürdig (sofern er es dann immer noch macht).

Ggf. auch mal über eine Steckdosenleiste mit Ein- und Ausschalter nachdenken, schaden tut es definitiv nicht und die Welt wird es dir danken. 

Hast du eventuell eine Option die sind Dehumidifier oder ähnlich nennt?


----------



## blackslider91 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Nein. Nicht dass ich wüsste. Geb heute abend bescheid was ich rungestellt habe. Obs funktioniert kann ich erst in ein paar tagen sagen. Da sich der pc bur alle paar tage einschaltet. Und nicht jeden tag. Was mich ja wundert. Denn wenn ein fehler vorliegt oder im bios was verstellt ist müsste er ja jeden tag an gehen. Oder nicht?


----------



## freezy94 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*



blackslider91 schrieb:


> Nein. Nicht dass ich wüsste. Geb heute abend bescheid was ich rungestellt habe. Obs funktioniert kann ich erst in ein paar tagen sagen. Da sich der pc bur alle paar tage einschaltet. Und nicht jeden tag. Was mich ja wundert. Denn wenn ein fehler vorliegt oder im bios was verstellt ist müsste er ja jeden tag an gehen. Oder nicht?



Bei der Dehumidifier-Funktion kannst du ganze Pläne oder regelmäßige Abschnitte oder automatisierte Pläne erstellen.
Das heißt wenn du eine hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit im Zimmer hast bootet er z.B. (kenne das aber nur das die Lüftersteuerung aktiviert wird damit die Lüfter laufen).


----------



## blackslider91 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

So, nun habe ich im Bios nachgesehen und habe folgende Einstellungen vorgenommen. Nach Stromausfall wiederherstellen -> Ausschalten und Reaktivierungsoption Einrichten. Alles Deaktiviert. Aber bei dem Punkt Reaktivierungsereignis durch, kann ich zwischen Bios und Betriebssystem wählen. Das steht auf Bios. Siehe Bilder

Was könnte ich noch versuchen? Oder dürfte es das gewesen sein?

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Oh Gott, das erste sollte sein erstmal das Bios auf Englisch umzustellen


----------



## blackslider91 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Hat das was damit zu tun?
Also nun sind ein paar Tage vergangen und der PC schaltete sich gestern schon wieder ein. um ca 21:00.
Was merkwürdiges habe ich festgestellt dass wenn ich das Bios auf Deutsch habe und stelle die Option "Nach Stromausfall wiederherstellen" auf Ausschalten, meine ich es ist aus, stell ich das Bios auf Englisch ist die Option auf Power On. Stell ich es in Englisch auf Power Off und stell das Bios wieder auf Deutsch ist es auf Eingeschaltet.

Soll ich das Bios auf Englisch stellen und dann auf Power Off?
Oder warum schaltet sich der PC immer noch alleine ein?


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Nutze einfach eine Schaltbare Steckerleiste, an der der Rechner eingesteckt ist.
Steckerleiste ausschalten und gut.


----------



## blackslider91 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Das kann doch auch keine Lösung sein! Alles neue Produkte und dann sowas!
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieser Fehler nicht zu beheben sei, außer durch eine Steckerleiste!
Ich selber habe nichts verstellt. Hab den PC zusammengebaut und eingeschaltet. Nach 3 Tagen lief der PC von alleine!


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Wenn das Bios aktuell ist, kann es am Board liegen. Wenn du es erst neu hast würde ich es mal austauschen und dann schaust du weiter.


----------



## blackslider91 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Hab noch gar nichts gemacht. Kein Biosupdate nichts! 
Bei dem Asus Z97-P wo ich zuvor hatte, Zickte der PC nach dem Bios update rum. Lies sich nach mehreren Std nicht mehr Starten, erkannte kein Netzwerk gerät mehr. Da der CPU jetzt bei dem Board unterstützt wird und alles funktioniert, außer dem Einschalten. Deswegen dachte ich lass ich es mit dem Bios Update, nicht dass der Fehler mit dem Starten wie vom Asus Board bei dem auch ist!


----------



## MountyMAX (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Ich hatte vor kurzem ein ähnliches Problem bei einem Office PC, dort war es ein Bug im BIOS, ich habe das gelöst, indem ich "EnP Ready" aktiviert habe (EU 4tw!!). War ein MSI oder Gigabyte Board, kanns nimmer genau sagen.

Allerdings war es in dem Fall so, dass die Putzfrau den immer einschaltete, wenn sie beim Wischen auf die Tastatur kam, aber nirgends etwas aktiviert war was dies "erlaubt", oder hast du auch eine Putzfrau? ^^


----------



## blackslider91 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Nein ich habe keine Putzfrau. 
Es ist zu diesem zeitpunkt wo sich der Pc einschaltet niemand im Raum wo der Pc steht. Keine Haustiere, nichts. Schaltet sich einfach ein und läuft vor sich hin. Werd jetzt das Bios auf Englisch umstellen und es auf Power Off stellen. Wenn es dann immer noch ist, steck ich den Pc einfach an eine steckerleiste und gut is.

(Ps. Habe die Option in meinem Bios gefunden, dort heißt es EuP2013. Mein BeQuiet Netzteil unterstützt ErP. Ist das das gleiche?)


----------



## MountyMAX (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*



blackslider91 schrieb:


> (Ps. Habe die Option in meinem Bios gefunden, dort heißt es EuP2013. Mein BeQuiet Netzteil unterstützt ErP. Ist das das gleiche?)



Ja ist das gleiche


----------



## Munin666 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich selbständig ein. Warum?*

Was bei mir geholfen hat war eigl recht einfach.
Geh mal unter die Energieoptionen, dann wähle auf der linken Seite die Kategorie " Auswählen was beim drücken des Netzschalters geschehen soll ".
Dort klickst du oben auf " Einige Einstellungen sind momentan nicht verfügbar ".
Danach unten den Haken entfernen bei " Schnellstart aktivieren ".

Je nachdem wie ich meinen PC herunter fuhr, ist dieser nie richtig aus gegangen, der Power Knopf leuchtete und die Lüfter drehten weiter obwohl er eigl aus war, bis er dann iwann wieder automatisch hochgefahren ist.
Vielleicht hat das auf irgendeine Art einen Zusammenhang, hier hilft wohl nur probieren.
Die Arten des Herunterfahrens waren : Power Knopf drücken, deine Art, Über ALT+F4. Nur über die Metro Oberfläche fuhr er normal runter.


----------

